# Setting up cell phones for the first time



## AprilSun (Oct 28, 2018)

Are cell phones hard to set up for first time users? I'm asking because I have ordered an unlocked phone that is compatible with T-mobile. The one I ordered is the same model number that I tried to order from T-Mobile but they were adding so many extra charges, etc., I didn't want it from them so I turned around and ordered it from Ebay and ordered a sim card that is suppose to be compatible with this model. Doing it this way saved me a lot of money if it works this way. 

This is my second cell phone but with the first it was with another company and I didn't set it up so that is why I'm asking. I enjoy tinkering with electronics, etc. I have worked on computers for many years and enjoyed every minute of it so that part of it wouldn't be a problem for me. It looked like it would be easy but I haven't gotten the phone yet but I have gotten the sim card so I'm just waiting and doing my homework. Are they hard to do? If anyone knows, I would appreciate the answer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 28, 2018)

Just my guess, but when you get it,  go to YouTube and type in the model number and setup and see what you get..


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 28, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Just my guess, but when you get it,  go to YouTube and type in the model number and setup and see what you get..



Well, I didn't wait until I get it, instead I went on and found one. The one I've ordered is the Alcatel Go Flip. Right now I don't remember the model number but I do know it is the same model number T-Mobile was going to sell me. I found a video that shows how to install the sim with the Alcatel Go Flip cell phone. I have it bookmarked and if I need it, I will watch it after I get my phone. Thanks for your help! If you think of anything else, feel free to respond!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2018)

If you have trouble with it, and are using it with T-Mobile, you can go in to one of their stores and they will help you with it even if you didn't buy it from them.  They quite cheerfully do that here, because they want to keep your business as a T-Mobile account.


----------



## Mike (Nov 2, 2018)

You might need to back-up your contacts to a
computer, then add them into the new phone.

Mike.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 2, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> If you have trouble with it, and are using it with T-Mobile, you can go in to one of their stores and they will help you with it even if you didn't buy it from them.  They quite cheerfully do that here, because they want to keep your business as a T-Mobile account.



I may have to do that. I have the sim card installed and turned it on and it went into the setup screen asking me for the language I want to use. I clicked on English just as the instructions stated to do and it is stuck. It will not go any farther. I have turned it on and off several times and it goes right back to the setup screen and still won't go any farther.



Mike said:


> You might need to back-up your contacts to a
> computer, then add them into the new phone.
> 
> Mike.



It's been so many years since I've had the first cell phone, I don't think it is here. 

Thank you to both of you for your help!


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 2, 2018)

As it turned out, it wasn't my phone that was "stuck", it was me. I wasn't hitting the correct key to make it advance. The instructions that came with it didn't say  and I was having to guess but since it didn't work, I did a search online and found the correct way to do it. Now I have it working.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 2, 2018)

Good for you April. 
You did itepper:


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 2, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Good for you April.
> You did itepper:



Thank you! I'm not the type to give up. When I run into computer problems, etc., I just keep trying different things until I find something that works and this was included. I tested it by calling my land line and it worked!!!! I must have been in shock because normally when I have worked on something for a long time and finally find the fix, I let out a yell because I am so happy! But, I didn't this time so I must have been in shock. Thanks again!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 2, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> Thank you! I'm not the type to give up. When I run into computer problems, etc., I just keep trying different things until I find something that works and this was included. I tested it by calling my land line and it worked!!!! I must have been in shock because normally when I have worked on something for a long time and finally find the fix, I let out a yell because I am so happy! But, I didn't this time so I must have been in shock. Thanks again!



Haha April. I’m stubbornly determined also and don’t usually give up but when it comes to computers my husband has asked me specifically NOT to keep pressing buttons . :laugh: He’s usually the one who has to fix the messes I make while pushing buttons.

I let out those squeals of joy when something surprisingly works :grin:


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 3, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Haha April. I’m stubbornly determined also and don’t usually give up but when it comes to computers my husband has asked me specifically NOT to keep pressing buttons . :laugh: He’s usually the one who has to fix the messes I make while pushing buttons.
> 
> I let out those squeals of joy when something surprisingly works :grin:



I thought later I worded this wrong. I should have said "I am stubborn and won't give up."  It just keeps "nagging" at me until I find a fix. I'm the one that has to fix my computer problems and I really don't mind it. I love a good challenge and computers are sometimes and that's what makes it so much fun to me.


----------

